# im not so sure, need some help



## siejack84 (Jun 30, 2008)

well this is my P. im not sure what he is because he was sold to me as a black piranha but from looking on here so much he kinda looks like a sanchez or sumtin like that. im not really sure so if you guys could help me out n let me no what you think??
















sorry for the pics they are from a shity phone and i dont know how to flip them


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hard to say for sure from those pics, but what I see suggests sanchezi.


----------



## siejack84 (Jun 30, 2008)

thats what ive been thinking from looking on here. whats the difference from a black piranha and a sanchez??


----------



## foxer (Apr 24, 2009)

i think zanchezi


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

siejack84 said:


> thats what ive been thinking from looking on here. whats the difference from a black piranha and a sanchez??


Check out this link: OPEFE: S. sanchezi


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

siejack84 said:


> whats the difference from a black piranha and a sanchez??


Different species of serrasalmus however sanchezi's are VERY commonly sold as "black piranhas". 
I like to kind of think of them as "mini black piranhas" with some good red coloration. They are the perfect answer for somebody wanting to keep a rhom, but only have the option of having a small to medium sized aquarium. 
Keep up with a good varied diet of prepared foods and that red will come out nicely.


----------



## siejack84 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks guys for the help. im pretty sure that i have a sanchezi now that i have looked threw the picture gallery for the sanchezi. i am kind of dissapointed because i like the fact of how big blacks get but than at the same time it dont bother me because he is still a badass P.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a pretty nice sanchezi, how big is it?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Sanchezi for shezi


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Sanchezi for shezi


Wow that's original Trigga.


----------



## siejack84 (Jun 30, 2008)

im not really sure but im gonna say 3 1/2 to 4 inches if that. i wanna move him to my 55g or my 75g but i need to get a stand first.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

siejack84 said:


> im not really sure but im gonna say 3 1/2 to 4 inches if that. i wanna move him to my 55g or my 75g but i need to get a stand first.


He'll be fine in the 55g for life. Save that 75g for a larger species of serra or a few reds!


----------



## siejack84 (Jun 30, 2008)

yea i was thinking of either gettin a black or an elong. i dont want too get reds unless i can have 5 or more


----------

